# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] how to unlock a a lock after a failed install (SOLVED)

## kevinorourke2008

Hi guys, I tried to install dropbox and it failed leaving me with a problem.
I am using ubuntu 12.04 lts on my acer aspire 1
I have tried to correct the problem by opening up synaptic package manager but it just keeps on telling me that another program is using it. I tried the pasted suggestion below but this is all that comes up.

sudo apt-get install -f
[sudo] password for kevin: 
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?

I looked in the /var/lib/dpkg and there is a file which is locked in there ! I am stumped as to where to go from here.

Any suggestions ???  :Smile:

----------


## ibjsb4

```
sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
```

----------


## fantab

> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?


This error is usually reported when we try to run two apt-gets... like you may have the 'Software Updater" or Synaptic open and you try to use apt-get in the terminal. If you are doing so then don't and run only one apt-get application at one time.

If not, then use the command in the above post by ibjsb4, then run 'apt-get update', if it doesn't work then report back with the output of apt-get update.

----------


## kevinorourke2008

Hi fantab,
I did as you suggested and I have posted the results below !

kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
[sudo] password for kevin: 
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ apt-get update
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$

----------


## ibjsb4

Reboot, then try an update and see if you get the same results.

----------


## kevinorourke2008

ok will do

----------


## kevinorourke2008

Hi ibjsb4, 
I shut down and restarted, and did the same again, here are the results.

kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
[sudo] password for kevin: 
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ apt-get update
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$

----------


## ibjsb4

That is:

*sudo* apt-get update

----------


## kevinorourke2008

Hi ibjsb4,
Slightly different output this time ! I tried doing the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it says downloading, it goes to 100% and then stops doing anything ?

kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
[sudo] password for kevin: 
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ sudo apt-get update
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
kevin@kevin-AOA150:~$ 

cheers Kev.

----------


## ibjsb4

Open your "System Monitor" and go to processes.  Look for any package manager or packager updater that is open, like software center, update manager, synaptic.  If you find any, highlight it and use the "Kill" option.  Then update.

----------


## kevinorourke2008

hi ibjsb4,
I tried what you suggested and there are both "aptd" and 2 x "dpkg" open when I try to kill them this is what happens.

Cannot kill process with pid 2665 with signal 9.
Operation not permitted.

----------


## Bashing-om

kevinorourke2008; Hi !

How about trying to get some more info on what is locking up "dpkg"
terminal codes:


```
sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
sudo apt-get check
```

just try'n to help

----------


## JPKnowMad

lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/jpknowmad/gvfs
      Output information may be incomplete.
COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
dpkg    2790 root    3uW  REG    8,1        0 2883723 /var/lib/dpkg/lock



I'm having the same problem and thats what I got

----------


## JPKnowMad

I was in the middle of an upgrade from 12.04 when my comp shutdown. I downloaded the 12.10 iso and tried to burn it to USB but i'm getting errors with that too. I went into terminal to do sudo apt-get update and upgrade but it keeps getting hung on the stupid nautilus dropbox thing. It reaches 100% and then nothing happens after that. Software center isn't acting right either. I think if I can just get past this dropbox issue and finish the upgrade, I can get my USB creator to work and start with a clean install

----------


## ibjsb4

So originally this is a version upgrade from 12o4 to 12.10 that went bad?  Thats too bad.  I have tried in the past to help others with this type of problem and have not once succeeded.  Perhaps someone else will come along with a fix, but as far as I am concern you must backup you personal files and do a fresh install.

Sorry for the bad news  :Sad:

----------


## Bashing-om

@JPKnowMad;
Try this;
rerun the lsof command again to make sure that the PID is the same;
then run this code:


```
 ps aux | grep <that PID> ##confirmation of the process
kill -9 <that PID>
```

for example only:


```
ps aux | grep 3322
kill -9 3322
```

Now can you do the updates ?
hope this helps

----------


## kevinorourke2008

SOLVED, I gave up and reinstalled the operating system. Everything works fine now.

----------


## Bashing-om

kevinorourke2008; Hey ,

That is one solution that always works !

all's well that ends well

----------

